# Recommendations for MANLY skins.



## EagleEye (Nov 27, 2010)

I just ordered a new Noreve Ambition (Black) case to go with my new Kindle DXG. Can some of you offer any idea on what skins would go well with this case. I guess I am not finding alot of skins that I think are more manly and would like to see if most men on here use the skins or not. Decalgirl has one skin I saw of a wolf that may look OK for a guy but was also thinking maybe someone knows where they make NFL skins for these devices.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh. Hmmm. I think they have a LOT of manly skins, but that's just me.

Here's the sports category:
http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-3-Skins/1/30/0/16/0/0/1/0
Only about five of them are what I would call masculine, but there's still one for baseball, basketball, golf, etc.

Just solid colors:
http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-3-Skins/1/30/0/14/0/0/1/0

Space:
http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-3-Skins/1/30/0/15/0/0/1/0

Textures:
http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-3-Skins/1/30/0/17/0/0/1/0
There are a lot of metal textures and wood textures here - I think something like that would maybe suit you.

I also noticed several camo patterns, a Marine Tech pattern and Navy Pride - also some great landscapes and such. My advice would be to go to the DecalGirl site and browse by category.

Hope this helped, and good luck


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I purchased a manly DecalGirl in Dark Burlwood for my son's K2 last year and he really likes it.

http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-3356897-10737197?url=http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19100


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

There are a couple of decent Decal ones:

http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-3356897-10737197?url=http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/52213

my personal favourite:

http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-3356897-10737197?url=http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50334


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Guernsey said:


> I purchased a manly DecalGirl in Dark Burlwood for my son's K2 last year and he really likes it.
> 
> http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-3356897-10737197?url=http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19100


Wow, that is a classy skin. Very nice.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

My husband was going through DecalGirl with me to show me which ones he likes for his "hypothetical" Kindle and he selected this one:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/56519

So that he'd actually still have a surprise for Christmas (other than his "hypothetical" Kindle), I decided he couldn't know what his Skin would look like - so I got a custom one from Unique Skins, made from a picture that we took (and it resembles the one he chose). Here's a pic of what the back will look like:









Have fun choosing one!!


----------



## anothertribe (Sep 26, 2010)

'Real Men Don't Eat Quiche', or skin their Kindle


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the [dgk]Matchhead[/dgk] skin on one of my Kindles. It's very colorful and looks great with a black cover.


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

Seriously, guys...I'm blushing. I had no idea people were so interested in my skin. If this keeps up, I'll have to put some birthday suit pictures on this site to appease my fans.

Wow, you just made my day.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Skinit has NFL designs: http://www.skinit.com/details.php?resourceId=3948


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Manley said:


> Seriously, guys...I'm blushing. I had no idea people were so interested in my skin. If this keeps up, I'll have to put some birthday suit pictures on this site to appease my fans.
> 
> Wow, you just made my day.


Yep, we love Manley skin!!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Gelaskins has some great designs that I don't consider to be "girly" at all, they have a bunch that feel kinda sci-fi and they have some really cool MC Escher ones. If you go to the Collaborators page, you'll see some Marvel ones which are pretty cool looking and the National Geographic ones are quite stunning! They also have options for you to create your own skin.

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/pg/1

Check them out!


----------



## EagleEye (Nov 27, 2010)

Man you guy's are too funny!  LOL  For some reason I do not think I would purchase a skin from Manly.  Especially not in his birthday skin.  LOL.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you have a favorite photo, isn't decalgirl willing to make custom skins? I think so. had one on my K1 made up from a Hubble photo I liked.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

My Husband has this one on his k2:








It's called Rusted Skull.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Have you seen the "Quest" skin? Cool and manly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This looks pretty Manly to me... but it might not be quite what you're looking for..


----------

